
Chrome 75 – What’s New in DevTools - saranshk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zKPwOMFsa4
======
saranshk
0:10 - Meaningful preset values when autocompleting CSS functions 0:57 - Clear
site data from the Command Menu 1:37 - View all IndexedDB databases 2:21 -
View a resource’s uncompressed size on hover 3:33 - Inline breakpoints in the
breakpoint pane 4:24 - Setting for disabling the detailed inspect tooltip 5:12
- Setting for toggling tab indentation in the Sources panel editor 6:14 - Dark
theme bonus tip!

